# Transmarche has just docked in Boulogne



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

Hi 
Talk about jumping into someones grave.Ive just noticed on the live Boulogne web cam Transmarch have just docked at Boulogne.Speedferries will regret refusing us motorhomers .Lets hope Transmarche can match Norfolk line fares and service.

regards t.c.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Transmanche*

Hi

As far as I know the ship is undergoing berthing trials. She recently docked at Dover.

As for Speedferries, they were limited to motorhomes of less than 2.9m high. Whilst deck clearance was something like 3.1m, there are rules in place that prevented high vehicles etc.

I am not sure how popular a Dover - Dieppe service will be, but Dover - Boulogne on a mixed operation - ie one that conveys coaches and freight should do OK.

Years ago, Dover-Calais, Dover-Boulogne, Dover-Ostend and Dover-Zeebrugge were all available.

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Don't forget Ramsgate-Zeebrugge.Sheerness-Vlisingen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Don't forget Ramsgate-Zeebrugge.Sheerness-Vlisingen


Ah, memories - In my BFG days with the RAF, we used to bring freight across from Germany on the Sheerness-Vlissingen route with Olau Line and the Felixstowe-Zeebrugge route with Townsend Thorensen.

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sheerness*

Speaking of Sheerness, does anyone recall "Eurolink Ferries?" They took over the Sh-Vl route when Olau walked away.

Russell


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Transmanche*



Rapide561 said:


> I am not sure how popular a Dover - Dieppe service will be, but Dover - Boulogne on a mixed operation - ie one that conveys coaches and freight should do OK.
> 
> Russell


Cant understand why anyone would use Dover- Dieppe, especially as the Newhaven-Dieppe service is equally as accessible and already in existance....although its very expensive. Which is why I travel 2 hours to another port, when I live 3 minutes drive from Newhaven.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am also close to Newhaven, but drive to Dover for shorter crossing time and costs, but I now use the Tunnel instead, booking well in advance.

cabby


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cabby, you prolly find it as much of a pain as I do, but, the price difference is incredible.....£500 quid return Newhaven-Dieppe, and £ 185.00 Dover-Dunkirque.


No wonder the Seacat thing stopped running.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

PIANOSONIC said:


> Hi
> Talk about jumping into someones grave.Ive just noticed on the live Boulogne web cam Transmarch have just docked at Boulogne.Speedferries will regret refusing us motorhomers .Lets hope Transmarche can match Norfolk line fares and service.
> regards t.c.


I wouldn't hold your breath. Last time I looked at Transmarche fares to Ostend they were hellish expensive.

JohnW


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Dover Boulogne Service starts 1st July 2009.


----------

